# Savage 17HMR Re-Stock



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

The re-stock project of my LH Savage 93 17HMR is finished so here are a photo or two. The stock is by Richards Microfit Gunstocks, and the final fit & finishing was done by Gunsmith Randy Myer of Devils Lake. He figures I now own the best looking Savage 17HMR in the Lake Region... 

Had him add a slight LH palm swell and bring the cheek piece out a touch.
The scope is a Truglo 3-9X40 that illluminates red/green, that is perfect for picking ***** off the feeders at night....


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

That looks really good. The only way I would like it more would be if there were a thumbhole in it. I am taking my Rem 700 VLSS and my Ruger 30-06 with the new boyds stock to Randy on Mon or Tues. Was happy with the work he did on my Savage 110FP.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Looks great to me. Nice choice of stocks. How did you have the patience to wait for it to arrive tho? I've really wanted one for my 10/22 made by richards, but waiting 3-6 months would drive me nuts.

Matt


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Because I've waited longer for custom recurves, AC. The 4 month wait for this stock was no big deal. I think it was well worth it. Sure puts that birch 2X4 Savage calls a stock to shame...


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I guess I just get antsy waiting for things. Not enough patience i guess. Rifle really does look nice tho. How does it shoot?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

This rifle was a tackdriver with the factory birch stock, and now that it actually fits me, is even more so....


----------

